# Solarforce L2



## Dirty Bill (Aug 20, 2012)

I have found the solarforce l2 to be a pretty decent light. When I got my first one,they were a very good price,and my budget is tight. Now though the price has gone upon them which makes them a little less appealing,considering that price wise,another light might be a better choice. What do you all think may be a better light,and also what upgrades would be viable for the L2,that may be worth the money to invest into the ones I already have? I have 4 or five of the solar force,which are pretty much all the same L2 .

I'm pretty much an FNG here,so any help is appreciated.:wave:


----------



## lightfooted (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean really....I suppose it's possible the prices may have gone up a dollar or two but that's just the world economy....I still see the L2P selling for around $15 at Lighthound and the SFsales website. Their M6 and M8 have come down drastically in price since they were first introduced and they have dozens of packages that include various parts or combos to give you your monies worth.

As for upgrades...well have you considered an XM-L U2 drop-in? I also prefer either the S10 clickie or S7 twistie switches for mine.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, what is your budget and what would you like to get for it?

The flashlight recommendation checklist might be of help.

:welcome:


----------



## cland72 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think a Surefire 6P would be a better light.

As for an upgrade for the L2, an XML drop in (single or multiple modes, depending on your preference) would be good to look at.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out S-F's factory website (sorry, link not allowed here) for L2-compatible drop-ins, tail switches, flashlight bodies/extenders and accessories, there's plenty to choose from. S-F is still considered a budget brand, although their value for money is among the best out there. Matte black 1x18650 L2 with a single-mode XM-L aftermarket drop-in is my current night-time EDC.

Cheers


----------



## 22MARK (Dec 3, 2012)

*Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*

Hello, Anyone know what the new Solarforce L2 with an XM-L emitter draws for amps ? I know what the custom drop ins specs are but cant find what the stock draw is ? thanks in advance. 22MARK


----------



## texas cop (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*

I get 2 amp draw with an 18650 and 1.5 amps with 2 cr123a's. This is with a single mode 2.7v-9v model.


----------



## Blitzwing (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*

You can get the latest L2m host for about $12, hardly a strain on the wallet...


----------



## nerrad (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*



Blitzwing said:


> You can get the latest L2m host for about $12, hardly a strain on the wallet...



+1! Got one coming from Lighthound this week!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*

I sold my first Solarforce L2. I absolutely hated it and thought the finish was garbage compared to the L2i, L2m, and L2p. The new design L2 is leaps and bounds over the old one in quality. The quality increase to price increase ratio still makes them the best thing going in the budget light community.


----------



## Norm (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Solarforce L2 stock amps draw on high mode ?*

The OP posted this one post and has never returned to check it. - Norm


----------

